# Location of flasher relay in MkIII Jetta?



## A3VR6 (Sep 12, 2000)

*Location of turn signal flasher relay in MkIII Jetta?*

Anyone know where this part is located? In referencing the Bentley, all I see is the relay for the hazard warning switch. Thanks!


_Modified by A3VR6 at 5:17 PM 12-25-2004_


----------



## A3VR6 (Sep 12, 2000)

*Re: Location of turn signal flasher relay in MkIII Jetta? (A3VR6)*

B U M P


----------



## Eric D (Feb 16, 1999)

*Re: Location of turn signal flasher relay in MkIII Jetta? (A3VR6)*

At relay location #6 Emergency flasher


----------



## A3VR6 (Sep 12, 2000)

*Re: Location of turn signal flasher relay in MkIII Jetta? (Eric D)*

http://****************.com/smile/emthup.gif Eric, you rock as always - thanks dude & happy holidays!


----------

